# Scientific names



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Who loves all the changes? Morchella Semilibre served me well for years but DNA says no "Your spikes are different from our's in Europe" Who can pronounce these these new names? A spike is a spike or half free, no matter what Latin name you call it. Boletus Edulis is not found in the USA, but a common variety of bolete is????


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Found a few of these today.

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/chlorophyllum_rhacodes.html

I also collected more lobsters and missed some chicken of the woods and oysters.
Now I am going with Santa to catch Herby, the 35 pound snapping turtle.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds like fun pedro, did the ring move up and down the stem? LOL. I love those and haven't seen any in my parasol woods yet.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Shaggy Parasol


Snapper a 24 pounder


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Pedro sounds weird to say to a guy but nice snapper you got there.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Santa and I were fishing and the turtle attacked the fish strainer we had in the water so I netted the turtle and he was not happy about it.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

I collected my first suillus brevipe of this year, today.


----------

